# Sick Chickens



## shaneandkristy (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, I hope someone can help.

We have several chickens in two different coops, they are different breeds (Rhode Island, bantam Cochin, Phoenix, mixed breeds, etc). About half of our chickens are displaying different symptoms. The symptoms are: wheezing, sneezing, coughing, crusty eyes, lethargy, stuffy nasal passage, and slightly decreased appetites. Some chickens have only one symptom, others have a few. 

Does anyone know what is wrong, and what I can do to help my flock? Also, if they lay eggs while sick, are the eggs safe for eating? 

Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My suggestion is to contact your state vet or whatever you call your ag people in Canada. Ask them what sort of test will help in your situation. They might want a sacrificial bird, usually the sickest, or send someone to do a throat swab. 

There are so many symptoms that it points in multiple directions, some of which would be treated differently.


----------

